# Official French Ring Rule Books!!!!



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

From the American Ringsport Federation:


\\/
We are pleased to announce the availabilty for the first time ever, the English language version of the Correct Rules of French Ringsport and the Decoy Guide Book. These rulebooks are the only versions authorized by France (CUN-CBG) in English as well as the only complete and accurate versions with no additions, no omissions and no interpretations. NO CHANGES IN CONTEXT! These are an accurate and complete translation of the current French Rules, as used in France, and match the French version, paragraph for paragraph. These books are a must have for anyone interested in any aspect of French Ring, and for anyone interested in competing at any level as well as internationally. Please send the order form from the link below for your copies.

http://ringsportforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=31


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Good God, stunned silence. Gonna have to get me one of those. I am curious to see where the differences are.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Glad you made these available. Ron and I are not trialing dogs at this time, however we do still help friends and these will be good reference material.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Craig Wood said:


> From the American Ringsport Federation:
> 
> 
> \\/
> ...


Hello,

I am curious in regards to this.

Could you please point out some of the discrepancies between the NARA/CRA rulebook and the rulebook ARF has translated? Would these discrepancies result in failure of a NARA/CRA team competitng overseas?

Does the ARF translation, due to the fact that it has "NO CHANGES IN CONTEXT!", give the dog/handler team a more competitive edge or a better understanding of the rules? Will a team following the NARA/CRA publicly published rules fail at a trial in france due to these discrepancies?

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> I am curious in regards to this.
> 
> Could you please point out some of the discrepancies between the NARA/CRA rulebook and the rulebook ARF has translated? Would these discrepancies result in failure of a NARA/CRA team competitng overseas?
> 
> ...


The rules are the rules the ARF translation is literal in its wording and is done really well. 'No change in context" The NARA and CRA rule book is anglicized but follows the French rule book, but some of the terms and words are anglicized into better english. Where the ARF book in some spots sounds like a Englishman who has been married to a French Canadian girl and lived on a farm in Quebec for 40 years in some spots. (Hey that sounds like I'm talking about me! Tabarnaque! ) 8-[ 

One that stands out for me is calling the long jump the "fence jump"
as that is the literal translation.


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

ACTUALLY In the other version of the rulebooks i have seen of late there is ommisions,and differences for what ever reason they are there. in the  only authorized english version that has been translated the one that arf uses and offers there are no ommisons no add on nothing, it is the correct rules with nothing changed except the language, by all means purchase one and look over that one and look at others offered in the states and you will be able to see for yourself. 
i will give one of the top of my head ok 2 , reclamation in the non arf rulebook is different then the real rule as well as the dog in white rule . so in short the only authorized rule book outside of france and approved by france is the arf rule book word for word page for page paragraph for paragraph


frankie


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am curious in regards to this.
> 
> ...




Tamara
It is sad you want this to be us versus them. As this is a valuable asset for all French Ring enthusiasts who speak English as a primary language.
The simple fact remains ARF did not translate this rulebook, it is a direct translation authorized by and done in France not someone’s interpretation.
Only you can decide if not having a direct translation of the French rulebook will be of a value to you or not having it will cost you points.

Craig


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> ACTUALLY In the other version of the rulebooks i have seen of late there is ommisions,and differences for what ever reason they are there. in the only authorized english version that has been translated the one that arf uses and offers there are no ommisons no add on nothing, it is the correct rules with nothing changed except the language, by all means purchase one and look over that one and look at others offered in the states and you will be able to see for yourself.
> i will give one of the top of my head ok 2 , reclamation in the non arf rulebook is different then the real rule as well as the dog in white rule . so in short the only authorized rule book outside of france and approved by france is the arf rule book word for word page for page paragraph for paragraph
> 
> 
> frankie


Could you please be more specific in regards to HOW they are different and in what aspects? And are they different in respect to whether a dog would pass or fail or is it simply semantics?

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

ok in short i cant go over every differnce but i will give this . the french rule book has 61 pages the english version arf uses has 61 pages the other version in usa have something like 108 pages and that is with ommision from the orginal french book . so for me im not a math guy but something dont add up, i wouldnt care who translated any rulebook for any sport i played, but i do know i would want the most accurate on, makes things easy for me

frankie cowen


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Craig Wood said:


> Tamara
> It is sad you want this to be us versus them. As this is a valuable asset for all French Ring enthusiasts who speak English as a primary language.
> The simple fact remains ARF did not translate this rulebook, it is a direct translation authorized by and done in France not someone’s interpretation.
> Only you can decide if not having a direct translation of the French rulebook will be of a value to you or not having it will cost you points.
> ...


I am not making this an "us vs them" issue. I am asking to see if it is worth my effort and cost. You have offered a product and I am simply asking questions, as any consumer is allowed. In fact I did not think my questions were rude or obnoxious, but direct and to the point.

Your website states that the rulebook is $15, then add shipping, then add a $35 customs/handling charge to get it thru the border.

Now for me, if the rules are pretty much the same, and you guys aren't hiding Debondu (Lord forgive me for the spelling please) inside the pages of the ARF rules, then I may just be able to get by with the free rules as published already.

My question was and still is: are the changes that significant that without this translation I will fail under a french judge?

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> ok in short i cant go over every differnce but i will give this . the french rule book has 61 pages the english version arf uses has 61 pages the other version in usa have something like 108 pages and that is with ommision from the orginal french book . so for me im not a math guy but something dont add up, i wouldnt care who translated any rulebook for any sport i played, but i do know i would want the most accurate on, makes things easy for me
> 
> frankie cowen


Thank you Frankie, I appreciate your response.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

Tamara and others 
there are no customs cost. The books are in the usa. The book is 15 and shipping 5 so its 20 dollars . If anything i said was offensive im sorry wasnt meant for that, noone is even trying to get rich off rulebook either, we paid for making them getting them to printers and just trying to get the product out to all those who would like them at a fair price thats all 


frankie


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

Tamara 

i think i misunderstood you are in canada correct . Is it really 35 dollars to get a piece of mail into canada i didnt know that . You can also view the rule book ont he arf website . Cant print it or copy it (copywritten) but feel free to view it , may be cheaper than the 35 for the mail, 

frankie


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> Tamara
> 
> i think i misunderstood you are in canada correct . Is it really 35 dollars to get a piece of mail into canada i didnt know that . You can also view the rule book ont he arf website . Cant print it or copy it (copywritten) but feel free to view it , may be cheaper than the 35 for the mail,
> 
> frankie


Hi Frankie,

Anytime I have purchased anything from the USA in the last 2 years I have had to pay a $35 "customs handling fee" from the shipping company. It is a complete load of bunk, and it makes me want to go postal. But that is a whole 'nuther story.

Thanks for the info on it being on the ARF website.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

Well i dont know the aspect on canada law, but its only like 5 by 7 could go in those small brown folders . And mailed like a normal piece of mail no?? Like a birthday card type piece of mail no??? I could always decoy a trial in canada and bring it to you personaly also 
just tyring to be helpful 

frankie


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

My question was and still is: are the changes that significant that without this translation I will fail under a french judge?

Tamara McIntosh

I DONT THINK I WOULD SAY YOU WOULD FAIL IF U DIDNT HAVE THE REAL TRANSLATION, BUT I WOULD SAY I THINK ALL WHOM PLAY A SPORT ANY SPORT SHOULD KNOW THE EXACT RULES AND REQULATIONS AS THEY STAND THATS ALL, AND BY HAVING PARAGRAPH FOR PARAGRAPH WOULD MAKE IT EASIER TO COMMUNUCATE WITH A JUDGE ON A QUESTION OR APPLICATION T , AND AS THE SAYING KNOWLEDGE IS POWER , 


JUST ONE MANS OPIONION AND IT COULD BE WRONG 
FRANKIE


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> My question was and still is: are the changes that significant that without this translation I will fail under a french judge?


No, you will not. I've been competing under French judges using the NARA rulebook for years, and never failed, or even lost points that I can think of, because of an error/omission in the book.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> No, you will not. I've been competing under French judges using the NARA rulebook for years, and never failed, or even lost points that I can think of, because of an error/omission in the book.


 
I was kinda thinking the same thing. For me, I don't want a direct translation from another language; i want a translation that explains the rules and the Intent of the exercises we need to demonstrate.

Working with technical documents from a variety of countries it has been my experience that much gets lost in Direct word for word translation. JMO

With that said I will most likely order one just to have.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> No, you will not. I've been competing under French judges using the NARA rulebook for years, and never failed, or even lost points that I can think of, because of an error/omission in the book.


The NARA and CRA book has extra explanations on the terminologies and such and explains things in quite a lot of detail, such as changes in rules over previous years etc. That really helps in understanding the big picture especially with any language barrier that may present itself. As well as that every rule or point is clearly identified as 1.2.2.56 or the like to correspond with the original French rule book even though the text maybe shorter or longer and not on the same page as the original French book. So even if at 91 pages vs the 68, things can be cross referenced quickly.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]=D>=D>
Let me start by thanking everyone who expressed interest in an English version of the French Ring Rulebook. Your interest validates the work done by everyone involved in that effort. The expansion of French Ring in all English speaking communities is our mission. Increasing the knowledge base of the sport we all love is our main priority towards that goal. Again your response is heartening and appreciated.[/FONT]


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

I also forgot to mention I am new to the sport so my favorite thing about this book is it fits in my training jacket for easy reference during training.:idea::idea::idea:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Craig Wood said:


> [FONT=&quot]=D>=D>
> Let me start by thanking everyone who expressed interest in an English version of the French Ring Rulebook. Your interest validates the work done by everyone involved in that effort. The expansion of French Ring in all English speaking communities is our mission. Increasing the knowledge base of the sport we all love is our main priority towards that goal. Again your response is heartening and appreciated.[/FONT]


Mine arrived on Friday. I think it was just under a week turnaround time and I'm on the West Coast. I love the size of the book and it's very nicely done. Thanks.


----------

